

The Most Important Concept in Systems Design - azazo
http://teddziuba.com/2011/06/most-important-concept-systems-design.html

======
thesorrow
Counter-post : [http://antirez.com/post/take-advantage-of-redis-adding-it-
to...](http://antirez.com/post/take-advantage-of-redis-adding-it-to-your-
stack.html)

